# RCA DVR-40...want to hack, any way to downgrade OS to 6.2 and keep recordings?



## gblaster (Oct 4, 2009)

I have an RCA-DVR40 that I have expanded the HDD on but recently have found out that I can use programs like the Zipper to unlock the USB ports and use MRV and other features. From reading here it seems like you want to be running OS 6.2a for this? Is that correct? I am currently at 6.4 (never knew I shouldn't allow upgrades  )

My next question would be, is there any way to save what I already have recorded (I have used MFScopy before to copy programs to a new hard drive when expanding the capacity), or am I just screwed on that one? 

Thanks, 
Greg


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

If you want HMO/MRV features, then 6.2a is indeed the software you want. There are 2 ways to downgrade, and both require you to hack your tivo first. First, i'It's possible to do a downgrade with software slices, but it might be problematic depending on any differences in the MFS database between those 2 software versions. I predict it will be fine, but not positive. The second and sure fire way is to transfer the shows to another tivo (if you have one), or extract the shows to your PC, and then reinsert them after you install 6.2a. Extraction talk used to not be allowed here, but that may have changed. If not, you could also learn more about extraction/insertion on DDB by searching for mfs_ftp.


----------

